# Car stereo help..BOSE



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, I was hoping some of you guys could help me. 

I've got an 89 Max with a BOSE sound system in it. Well it's more then gone so I wanted to just replace all the speakers with aftermarket. Well, my sister is driving it right now and I wanted to fix the stereo so she could have some music in the car. I dont want to rip the wiring out and start over, I was hoping I could just use the wiring that was there and bypass the amps for each speaker. I've heard about it being done before, but I dont know which wires to use for the speakers and which ones to leave unhooked.

My question is, does anyone know which wires I can use to hook up aftermarket speakers and bypass the amps? I plan on doing it for all 4 speakers obviously. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

hey man wats up. ok when you pull the door panels off you are going to have a 4 pin harness plugged into your bose speaker box. there will be 2 larger gauge wires and 2 smaller gauge, the larger gauge wire is the + power and - ground. you want to use the smaller 1's for aftermarket use. just by cutting them and splicing the aftermarker wires to it. now to find out which is positive and which is negative you can look behind the radio and see the colors and then just match them.


----------

